# Sweet... Bus Ambulances



## 74restore (Feb 25, 2012)

Yup... a city bus is now an ambulance. pretty cool. 

http://www.wellsphere.com/healthcare-industry-policy-article/this-bus-is-an-ambulance/672459


EDIT: just realized I should have put this in "Ambulances and Equipment" and since I cant figure out how to delete it, im sure a mod will take care of the move for me.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the X-ray. Would be cool to have those on our ambulances for fracture, cardiac, and pulmonary assessments.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 26, 2012)

Use SEARCH.
Some of us have seen bus ambulances and maybe used them. Not so much fun.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 26, 2012)

Such a friggin waste of money.  All of these "MCI" buses are.



The only practical use they have is ferrying geriatric patients out of nursing homes infront of a hurricane, and even then it's a fine line between utility and waste.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Such a friggin waste of money.  All of these "MCI" buses are.
> 
> 
> 
> The only practical use they have is ferrying geriatric patients out of nursing homes infront of a hurricane, and even then it's a fine line between utility and waste.



I swear to God, the first time I read that, I swear you said:

"ferrying geriatric patients out of nursing homes to the front of a hurricane"

Same concept as placing them on an ice flow?  "Medic 10, Medic 10, respond to the Evergreen Gardens to pick up 7 geriatrics for transport to the beach; Hurricane Irene is inbound."  :unsure:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I swear to God, the first time I read that, I swear you said:
> 
> "ferrying geriatric patients out of nursing homes to the front of a hurricane"
> 
> Same concept as placing them on an ice flow?  "Medic 10, Medic 10, respond to the Evergreen Gardens to pick up 7 geriatrics for transport to the beach; Hurricane Irene is inbound."  :unsure:



You're not the only one that read it that way.


----------



## Melclin (Feb 27, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Such a friggin waste of money.  All of these "MCI" buses are.



An absolute waste of money. 

I can only hope that they have multiple uses, some of them more common than MCIs, that aren't mentioned in the article on account of them not being as sexy and journalists being rubbish at accurately reporting healthcare issues.

They might make nice resources to drive into hovel town x to treat 10 kinds of unfortunate.


----------



## zmedic (Feb 27, 2012)

Note it's in Dubi, which has more money than they know what to do with. It would be nice for large events in rural areas to serve as the medical area. I'm thinking things like Burning Man, air shows, concerts etc. (Though that bus doesn't look rugged enough to get to a lot of those.


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 27, 2012)

Because Dubai has so many mass casaulty events;  earthquakes, hurricanes, tornadoes, etc.

  Would be great for concerts;  drive them from site to site and your clinic is ready to go


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Feb 27, 2012)

My service has one specc'ed and on order. The plan is, it will be staffed and deployed out of one of our stations that sits pretty much at the junction of two of the three major highways in the Region. It will be staffed by a single medic, with a second medic driving the ESU (truck full of supplies). By keeping it staffed 24/7 you lose the delay in getting it rolling and it can be used in smaller scale incidents.

Leaving aside true MASS cas incident, the bus will be deployed for any incident where a number of minor acuity patients may be expected to avoid tying up large numbers of Ambulances (large, but minor MVC's). It will also be sent to structure fires (we're 3rd service municipal) and major public events. While certainly they're expensive, but if the service can afford it, it makes a certain amount of sense. To add the same transport capacity and ensure it's available when needed would be significantly more expensive. Certainly if you're in a service with high call volume and extremely high UHU, then you need more trucks, but if UHU is decent and you want to build in that capacity, it is likely cost-effective when you consider that wages and benefits are the lion's share of the cost of increased deployment after capital investment.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2012)

johnrsemt said:


> Because Dubai has so many mass casaulty events;  earthquakes, hurricanes, tornadoes, etc.
> 
> Would be great for concerts;  drive them from site to site and your clinic is ready to go



You left out riots and terrorism.


----------



## gw812 (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess it could make sense for large events, kinda like a 'doc-in-the-box' on wheels. I see one of these parked in a low-income area on a Saturday for a low-cost clinic.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 27, 2012)

Texas has a bunch of them at various locations. One just recently was scheduled to be placed in EL Paso, Houston  and Dallas have several each in their area.p


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 27, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Texas has a bunch of them at various locations. One just recently was scheduled to be placed in EL Paso, Houston  and Dallas have several each in their area.p



We've got one in San Antonio and one in Schertz that are both up and operational.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe they just got tired of paramedics using the excuse they don't have radiology they were willing to pay whatever it costs to stop it  :rofl:


----------



## firetender (Feb 27, 2012)

For an inner-city area, it would be perfect!

Half of the bus would be regular seating. The bus would be on a continuous route through the most demanding neighborhoods in the area where you're sure 80% of the calls are bogus needing no intervention but a ride somewhere.

Medics in regular ambulances instead of ferrying pts. to the ER themselves, just get them to the nearest Emergency bus stop. The bus does its stops (one of which is the ER) and if no one gets off there, what the hell, you've kept them off the streets!

Meanwhile, the bus is available if something really heavy comes down, people get jobs as real Bus Drivers and a couple medics get to work easy hours.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 27, 2012)

Dubai borders upon Iraq and is in missile range of Iran. They might need a MassCas system.

USAF has bus-ambulances, used mostly to transfer medevacs from their aircraft to their hospitals. Loading docks on one end and raised aircraft cargo ramp on the other.


----------



## DPM (Feb 27, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Dubai borders upon Iraq...



Not unless they've moved it...


----------



## MedicBrew (Feb 28, 2012)

a short swim will get you there.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 29, 2012)

My bad!h34r:

Made that wrong turn in Albuquerque again.


----------

